# Statutory Delcaration / Affidavit for employment reference



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I submitted the below 2 letters for my employment reference. But my skill assessment case officer is still looking for a statutory declaration/affidavit for the employment reference. I also noticed that self declared statutory declaration documents are not acceptable by the ACS.

I am not sure what more i need to do. Can any one help me understand?

1) Letter from my HR on a Company Letter head that lists my date of employment, full time work and the company where I am currently working on. This letter has been notarized by a notary public in U.S.
2) Letter from my supervisor explaining my duties and responsibilities (not on a Company Letterhead), signed by my Supervisor and this is again notarized by a notary public in U.S. 

Please help, I am running out of time for my skill assessment application,
Thanks!


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi,
I had submitted both documents you had mentioned in Point1,Point 2.
1. Letter generated on Company letter head stating you are an Employee from this date till current and working as so n so. Most companies provide an option to generate this automatically. If you feel that your company does not agree to give you a "Proof of Employment" letter for immigration purpose, tell them it is to the Bank and get the letter.
You can submit the same to ACS.

2. You can ask any senior person to give out your roles and responsibilities. In fact, you can draft a letter and ask him to sign. Get his business card and attached with the letter.
Take a printout of this letter on a bond/ stamp paper(If your supervisor does not agree to sign on stamp paper) and get it notarized.

I have done the above and have got my ACS approved. This should work for you as well.
Do let me know if you require more info.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Pari,
Thanks for your response.
My supervisor is not willing to provide his business contacts(company name or designation), and providing only his personal contacts (gmail ID and home ph number) to be addressed in the letter. I am pretty sure he will not sign in a stamp paper either! I am completely lost in getting this roles and duties letter from my employer!

Moreover I am not in India, I am currently in the U.S and not sure how the affidavit works here. Does ACS go back to verify the reference with our employers?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hi Pari,
> Thanks for your response.
> My supervisor is not willing to provide his business contacts(company name or designation), and providing only his personal contacts (gmail ID and home ph number) to be addressed in the letter. I am pretty sure he will not sign in a stamp paper either! I am completely lost in getting this roles and duties letter from my employer!
> 
> Moreover I am not in India, I am currently in the U.S and not sure how the affidavit works here. Does ACS go back to verify the reference with our employers?


ok, so do you mean to say, if my supervisor is not willing to sign on a stamp paper, I can get him signed on a plain letter, scan it and then print it out in a stamp paper and get the stamp paper notarized?


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Yes. Don't forget to include his Business Card.


----------

